# Hello from CNY finger lakes



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

Where abouts? Im 30 min north east of binghamton


----------



## CNY guy (Mar 2, 2012)

Ten miles south of Seneca Falls. Near Cayuga lake. You Must be near Ithaca ?


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

CNY guy said:


> Ten miles south of Seneca Falls. Near Cayuga lake. You Must be near Ithaca ?


You live pretty close to where I hunt. Beautiful country down there.


----------



## CNY guy (Mar 2, 2012)

You hunt the National forest land?


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Sent you a PM


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Syracuse here


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

About 45 min to Ithaca. And about 1 1/2 hrs to syracuse. But i hunt in madoson county near hamilton


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

CNY guy.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## CNY guy (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks all for the Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------

